# A/V Receiver stopped playing the front speakers!



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 9, 2012)

Well lads!

I've had my A/V Receiver for 2 years at this rate and it appears as if there's a problem with it!
I was going to watch a movie on it and when I tested the speakers, the two front speakers couldn't be heard!
I switched the centre and replaced it with a front speaker. " just by switching the cable " and the front speaker worked so that proved it wasn't a speaker issue.

I tried running the centre speaker on the front left and right and nothing can be heard :/
I take it that the A/V receiver has packed in?? Like I can't run stereo on it at all now  

Could this be easily repaired?? or am I forced to replace the system???


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

If you've tested different speakers on the front, etc and concluded the speakers are fine, next would be to check the input cables to the reciever - are you using tosslink, digital cable or analog?

I think your 5.1 system is completely powered from the Yamaha (to rule out secondary amp problems).


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 9, 2012)

The cables are fine as I replaced them to no effect!

I tested them on the receiver itself and not on a computer or anything.
The receiver will simply not allow the fronts to work at all!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2012)

Which model is it ? ( wow time flys huh  ).. Sounds like the amp has gone and take it when the radio\tuner is on you have the same issue ?.

Sadly Yamaha's warranty's are around 2 years to but make sure just in case..


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 9, 2012)

Yamaha RX V-363! and yea it doesn't feel like it was 2 years ago when you helped me choose this one :L
Yeah the radio also doesn't work! flip sake!!
If I must replace this receiver. what would be the next thing to buy??
Like The Onkyo TXSR309 looks nice! great price point and features!


----------



## dj_dn (Oct 20, 2012)

This might be a stupid question to ask, but did you try hitting the speaker button on the front left of the amp.

You would be amazed how often it "fixes" the problem. I often get cases like this a work


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Yamaha RX V-363! and yea it doesn't feel like it was 2 years ago when you helped me choose this one :L
> Yeah the radio also doesn't work! flip sake!!
> If I must replace this receiver. what would be the next thing to buy??
> Like The Onkyo TXSR309 looks nice! great price point and features!



Most warranties are 3 years. So contact Yamaha or the shop and you'll most likely get a replacement.

PS. I've been running the TXSR309 for a year now.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 21, 2012)

Your problem may be heat related. I had this issue where my ONKYO would turn on no problem, but I would get no sound regardless what I did. So I unplugged it and left it alone for about a month. Purchased an external Fan, and now it works fine, though once in a while for some reason I get a cracking sound then the speakers go blank. So I am forced to turn off, then turn on the receiver. 

I wonder if you have a similar issue.


----------



## mezball (Oct 21, 2012)

dj_dn said:


> This might be a stupid question to ask, but did you try hitting the speaker button on the front left of the amp.
> 
> You would be amazed how often it "fixes" the problem. I often get cases like this a work



I second this    Maybe the speaker selector button was hit by accident at some point.


----------

